# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._*




Have you made any tools or jigs for any of your machines? What were they used for?
(If you have pictures of them, please post em up.)
Also, how often do you use them? 





**Rules***
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope, can't say I have. In my twisted mindset, making a jig is wasted shop time for a procedure that can be done in another fashion. I would make one for a production run...but I don't do those, either. 

Wait! I did make a push stick for tablesaw, does that count?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Brink said:


> Wait! I did make a push stick for tablesaw, does that count?



For you, I'll make an exception and allow it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2015)

No pics of the push stick. It's very nice, made of poplar, and in red magic marker I wrote "push stick" so it wouldn't end up in kindling box.

But, I did find pics of my Thein inspired, 55 gal drum, shop vac baffle device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2015)

I have several made to reduce setup time on my duck calls, including a sled used to cut the toneboard on my bandsaw. I share Brink's mentality a bit... but if I can come up with a way to streamline repetitive parts of the work that also makes the output more consistent, I see value in jigs.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2015)

I've made a few, not many. I made one to cut the angled pieces for the piece that is my avatar photo, and a few router jigs. Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm in the process of making a table top that slips over my bench drill press very tiny iron table. Mostly conceptual right now, so no pics yet. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tapered leg jigs- spline jig- tenon jig- in the process of making a thin wood jig to micro adjust spline thickness. Jigs for bent lamination. I make a lot of quikie disposable jigs- sole purpose- to keep flesh further from sharp steel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2015)

Lets see......Table saw cross cut sled, taper jig, tenoning jig, jig for flattening wide boards with a router, Jig for cutting the angles on herring bone cutting boards. Probably more but I can't think of them at the moment, and my shop is still a wreck so no pics, sorry.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2015)

I've made more jigs than everyone here combined lol.


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've made more jigs than everyone here combined lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 5, 2015)

Virtually everything that i make is a one-of-a-kind, one-0ff kind of thing, so my jigs, when made, typically are made just for the one piece. Allowing that it usually takes me 3 tries to get one right, I don't abandon the jig, that is, until I need some of the parts of the jig for something else. This is a "doughnut" chuck that I made just for this piece.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 5, 2015)

Quite a few and have more planned. Rounding jigs for the inside and outside of my drums. I have made a tapered leg jig before too. I plan on making a couple of jigs soon that will allow me to fix a shell that broke. I also want to make a jig that will allow me to add splines at the joints of my staves. Blah, blah, blah.... yada yada... so on so forth.


----------



## justallan (Apr 5, 2015)

Not so much for wood work, but when I built paintball guns for a living a good part of my job was making jigs and idiot proofing machines for doing second and third ops on parts. I made all of my own jigs for machining the gun bodies for all of the custom guns I built and the jigs for the CNC machines we used.
One thing that was always a challenge was that you didn't make a jig that worked for you, you had to make a jig that would work every time for absolutely anyone.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 6, 2015)

More than I can count. Mostly for table saw, one to help stepson cut corners from blanks on the bandsaw when he started turning duck calls, ones for setting router bit heights, tenoning jigs, probably more I can't think of offhand.


----------

